# Prometheus - Dunkle Zeichen - Making Of zum Alien-Prequel



## PCGamesRedaktion (10. August 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Prometheus - Dunkle Zeichen - Making Of zum Alien-Prequel* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Prometheus - Dunkle Zeichen - Making Of zum Alien-Prequel


----------



## TheClayAllison (10. August 2012)

Wer mit großen Erwartungen (Alien1+2 im Kopf) ins Kino geht wird sicher enttäuscht werden. Trotz der zum Teil negativen Kritiken im Netz werde ich ihn anschauen und in vollen Zügen genießen.


----------



## Phone83 (10. August 2012)

Vorher Informieren heißt das Stichwort.
Es war nie als reiner Alien Film gedacht, sondern sollte die Herkunft aufdecken, sowohl des Spacejockys als auch der Aliens an sich.
So war es gedacht und das haben sie auch gut umgesetzt. Keine großen Sprünge sondern alles was man sich in Teil 1 gefragt hat wurde nach und nach aufgedeckt.

Jetzt stellt sich nur die Frage. Ist das Schiff was man im ersten tTeil entdeckt hat das womit sie zum schluß weggeflogen sind ?
Also hat der andriod sie quasi verarscht?. 
Dafür sind die aliens aber schon zu gut entwickelt. Diese haben ja schon ihre endform erreicht im ersten Teil.

Was ich nicht s dolle fand waren die "3D" Effekte..hätte man sich echt sparen können bei dem film und 14 euro + 1 euro für so eine brille (wer noch keine hat) ist für einen film schon echt viel....


----------



## hifumi (10. August 2012)

Phone83 schrieb:


> Vorher Informieren heißt das Stichwort.


 
Schreib das Zeug doch zumindest in nen Spoiler Tag, gibt vielleicht auch welche die den Film nicht gleich gestern Abend gesehn haben.

Leider gabs den Film in dem Kino wo ich war auch nur in 3D. Echt ätzend, nicht wegen des einen Euros für eine Brille die mir nach 30 Minuten auf dem Nasenrücken weh getan hat, sondern weil ichs einfach nicht mag. Die Brille verfälscht die Farben indem sie auf einem Auge etwas grün und auf dem andern etwas rot ist, das Bild wird dunkler und im allgemeinen schwerer zu erkennen.


----------



## Enisra (10. August 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Schreib das Zeug doch zumindest in nen Spoiler Tag, gibt vielleicht auch welche die den Film nicht gleich gestern Abend gesehn haben.
> 
> Leider gabs den Film in dem Kino wo ich war auch nur in 3D. Echt ätzend, nicht wegen des einen Euros für eine Brille die mir nach 30 Minuten auf dem Nasenrücken weh getan hat, sondern weil ichs einfach nicht mag. Die Brille verfälscht die Farben indem sie auf einem Auge etwas grün und auf dem andern etwas rot ist, das Bild wird dunkler und im allgemeinen schwerer zu erkennen.


 
Sind das keine Polfilterbrillen bei euch im Kino? hmmmm


----------



## hifumi (10. August 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Sind das keine Polfilterbrillen bei euch im Kino? hmmmm


 
Ich hab keine Ahnung. Bisher war immer wenn ich so ne Brille aufhatte das Bild irgendwie "komisch". Kann auch sein, dass es an meinen Augen oder meinem Gehirn liegt.


----------



## Phone83 (10. August 2012)

Gibt ja nur 2 Standarts und in nahe zu allen kinos werden polarisationsbrille vergeben weil die shuttertechnik neuer ist und teurer wegen den billen.

Ich weiß was du meinst mir schmerzt immer das linke auge nach 30 min und wenn der film 2 std geht so wie dieser gehts echt auf die eier.
wenn dan noch dazu kommt ds es kaum 3d in einem 3d film gibt  is eh eskalation ^^


----------



## TheClayAllison (10. August 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Schreib das Zeug doch zumindest in nen Spoiler Tag, gibt vielleicht auch welche die den Film nicht gleich gestern Abend gesehn haben.
> 
> Leider gabs den Film in dem Kino wo ich war auch nur in 3D. Echt ätzend, nicht wegen des einen Euros für eine Brille die mir nach 30 Minuten auf dem Nasenrücken weh getan hat, sondern weil ichs einfach nicht mag. Die Brille verfälscht die Farben indem sie auf einem Auge etwas grün und auf dem andern etwas rot ist, das Bild wird dunkler und im allgemeinen schwerer zu erkennen.


 
Ich hab mich auch gewundert, dass er nur in 3D angeboten wurde obwohl es auch 2D gibt (Frechheit). Ich finde diese 3D-Sicht ruckelt mir zu sehr, vorallem bewegter Hintergrund ist alles verwischt und verruckelt. Das Bild wird noch zusätzlich durch die Brille verdunkelt, verstehe deshalb nicht warum man bei 3D die Helligkeit anpasst. Und warum manche an Augen- und Kopfschmerzen leiden ist, weil das menschliche Auge zusätzlich die vorgegaukelte räumliche Tiefe verarbeiten muss und das belastet auf Dauer. Ich hoffe dieser 3D Trend stirb aus wie damals in den 50ern


----------



## Enisra (11. August 2012)

TheClayAllison schrieb:


> Ich hab mich auch gewundert, dass er nur in 3D angeboten wurde obwohl es auch 2D gibt (Frechheit). Ich finde diese 3D-Sicht ruckelt mir zu sehr, vorallem bewegter Hintergrund ist alles verwischt und verruckelt. Das Bild wird noch zusätzlich durch die Brille verdunkelt, verstehe deshalb nicht warum man bei 3D die Helligkeit anpasst. Und warum manche an Augen- und Kopfschmerzen leiden ist, weil das menschliche Auge zusätzlich die vorgegaukelte räumliche Tiefe verarbeiten muss und das belastet auf Dauer. Ich hoffe dieser 3D Trend stirb aus wie damals in den 50ern


 
geht so, auch wenn ich jetzt nicht viele 3D Filme gesehen habe, aber so zumindest beim System mit Polfilter hab ich jetzt nicht wirklich Probleme festgestellt, aber das kann auch eher Subjektives Empfinden sein und naja, im Zweifelsfall kann man auf den Beginn des Tonfilms verweißen


----------



## elbano (11. August 2012)

Also Spoilerwarnung vorweg, wer sich den Spaß nicht verderben will, liest nicht weiter!

Ich muß sagen, das lange Warten hat sich nicht gelohnt und ich bin völlig emotionsfrei aus diesem Werk herausgekommen.
Eine Aneinanderreihung von unlogischen Szenerien, ergänzt durch profillose Schauspieler und Rollenpappmaschee. (Wie hat es ein anderer Kritiker treffend ausgedrückt:"Ein Notizzettelkasten voller guter Ideenansätze") --aber eben verzettelt.
Mann oh mann, wie lange haben die Zeit gehabt sich eine gute, schlüssige Story auszudenken und verdammt noch mal, was für ein Potenzial steckt in der Story, was hätte man daraus alles machen können!? 
Das amerikanische Kino hat es in den letzten zehn Jahren eingeführt, keine Charakterrollen mehr zu entwickeln, sondern geht offensichtlich davon aus, dass der "geschulte" Zuschauer von heute, nur noch Genre bzw. fraktionstypische Dummies akzeptiert, die schauspielerisch und optisch z.B. die Rolle des Neurotikers, des Einzelgängers, des Schurken, Draufgängers etc. verkörpern, ohne eine Minute schauspielerisches Können zeigen zu müssen. Alles nur noch hohle Avatare. 
Von Tiefgang oder Atmosphäre a la Alien keine Spur.

Warum bitte kippt der Android dem Wissenschaftler die Grütze in seinen Drink. Warum reist der Finanzier der Reise geheim mit? Warum trinkt der Außerirdische die Grütze freiwillig und warum? Warum verhalten sich diese Wissenschaftler, die alle auf Sicherheit getrimmt sind von der ersten Minute an wie Vollidioten (Helme ab usw.) Warum hält keiner die Wissenschaftlerin davon ab sich den "Embrio selbst zu entfernen? Warum haut der Außerirdische gleich dem Androiden die Rübe runter? Warum war dieser Film in 3 D? , warum, warum ----
--- die Antwort lautet 42 --- oder weil ich und die anderen zum Konsumzombie degradierten 7,50 € bezahlt haben! So einfach ist das.

Na, bloß der Spacejockey, der war geil gemacht, aber der ist von Giger und der ist sowieso geil und Schweitzer und nicht aus Schrottiwood.


----------



## xNomAnorx (12. August 2012)

So dann versuch ich mal einige Fragen zu beantworten 
Der Film ist nämlich bei weitem nicht so unlogisch wie du ihn darstellst, nur wird der zuschauer eben über einiges im Unklaren gelassen und bei anderen Sachen muss man eben ein bisschen mitdenken 



Spoiler






> Warum bitte kippt der Android dem Wissenschaftler die Grütze in seinen Drink



Weil er sehen will welche Auswirkungen die "Grütze" auf ihn hat. Deswegen fragt er ihn vorher auch wie weit er für die Wissenschaft gehen würde. Er benutzt ihn ganz einfach als Laborratte.



> Warum trinkt der Außerirdische die Grütze freiwillig und warum?



Die Szene am Anfang symbolisiert die Entstehung der Menschheit. Der Außerirdische opfert sich um uns zu schaffen, aus seiner verfallenden DNA entsteht durch Einnahme der "Grütze" praktisch die Evolution.



> Warum verhalten sich diese Wissenschaftler, die alle auf Sicherheit  getrimmt sind von der ersten Minute an wie Vollidioten (Helme ab usw.)



So extrem würde ich es jetzt nicht ausdrücken. Ein paar Sachen sind vllt nicht ganz realistich, am meisten gestört hat mich das Verhalten des Biologen und das des Geologen. DIe beiden verhalten sich tatsächlich sehr unlogisch. Aber insgesamt geht das in Ordnung finde ich. Es gibt eben keinen Film in dem alles realistich ist.



> Warum hält keiner die Wissenschaftlerin davon ab sich den "Embrio selbst zu entfernen?



Ich fand es auch komisch das ihr niemand gefolgt ist. Aber davon abhalten wollte sie ja niemand, gab ja keinen befehl oder sowas. Insofern war es den beiden Crewmitgliedern den sie entkommen ist, wohl einfach egal und sie haben sich lieber um Weyland gekümmert.



> Warum haut der Außerirdische gleich dem Androiden die Rübe runter?



Das weiß man nicht genau, da lässt der Film einen ein bisschen im Dunkeln stehen. Aber da die Space Jockeys die Mission hatten die Erdbevölkerung auszulöschen, wollte dieser eine wohl gleich damit anfangen. Aber die genauen Intentionen von ihm bleiben eben im Dunkeln, deswegen ist es aber noch lange nicht unlogisch.



Ich verstehe durchaus das man von dem Film enttäuscht ist, ich bin selbst nicht zu 100% mit ihm zufrieden, aber trotzdem sollte man den Film realistisch sehen und nicht in allem und jeden versuchen Fehler zusammen zu suchen. Kann auch sein das mancher nach dem ersten Sehen nicht alles verstanden hat und viele Sachen erst beim zweiten Mal sieht/wahrnimmt ( So ging es mir )


----------



## Zerth (17. August 2012)

elbano schrieb:


> Warum reist der Finanzier der Reise geheim mit?


Das wird doch nun wirklich ausführlich erklärt. 



elbano schrieb:


> Warum haut der Außerirdische gleich dem Androiden die Rübe runter?


Hier wurden scheinbar 5 min Dialog in der Kinoversion geschnitten 



elbano schrieb:


> Warum trinkt der Außerirdische die Grütze freiwillig und warum?


In der Legende "opfert" sich Prometheus, um den Menschen das Feuer (bzw. die Erleuchtung) zu bringen. Auch hier wurden 5 min geschnitten.


----------



## hifumi (18. August 2012)

elbano schrieb:


> Mann oh mann, wie lange haben die Zeit gehabt sich eine gute, schlüssige Story auszudenken und verdammt noch mal, was für ein Potenzial steckt in der Story, was hätte man daraus alles machen können!?


 
Ich find es vor allem schade, dass viele Dinge die unlogisch sind eigentlich sehr einfach hätten vermieden werden können. *spoiler*

Oft wird zum Beispiel kritisiert, dass sie einfach irgendwo in die Atmosphere des Planeten eintauchen und dann zufällig direkt neben den gelandeten Raumschiffen der Konstrukteure sind. Als ob man irgendwo in die Erdatmosphäre eintritt und dann zufällig direkt bei den Pyramiden ankommt.
Dabei hätte man es doch einfach so machen können, dass sie den Planeten ein paar mal umfliegen, dabei die Oberfläche scannen und dann eben entdecken, dass da Strukturen sind die nicht natürlich entstanden zu sein scheinen und zu denen hinfliegen.

Die Sache mit den Helmen... nu ja. Ist zwar tatsächlich unvorsichtig und dumm, den Helm abzunehmen aber im Endeffekt wurde das auch niemand zum Verhängnis. Viel dämlicher war es da, dass die zwei Typen die im Alienschiff zurückgeblieben sind als sie das Vieh entdeckt haben ständig versucht haben es anzufassen, wo sie vorher noch totale Panik hatten, dass da irgendeine Lebensform sei. Wäre auch sinnvoller gewesen hier ein etwas aggressiveres Alien zu machen das die beiden vielleicht überrascht, dann hätte man zumindest noch Mitleid mit ihnen haben können. 

Und die Kaiserschnitt Szene war zwar an und für sich recht cool gemacht, bis auf die Art wie ihr Bauch anschliessend einfach zugetackert wird, aber wtf, sie erwähnt das Alien danach mit keinem Wort mehr. Aus den Augen aus dem Sinn. Auch hier hätte man durch ein paar einfache Szenen mehr das ganze weit natürlicher ablaufen lassen können. Und sie überwältigt ja auch zwei Leute die sie eigentlich in die Cryokammer bringen wollten, das ist danach aber auch einfach vergessen.

Vom rollenden Alienraumschiff und der Unfähigkeit, einfach mal ein Stück zur Seite zu laufen muss ich wohl nix sagen. Ebenfalls eine Szene die man sehr einfach sehr viel besser hätte machen können, indem halt Trümmer runterstürzen und die eine Frau von einem getroffen wird, statt dass sie bescheuert die Rollbahn entlang läuft.

Trotzdem ein unterhaltsamer Film und ich freu mich drauf ihn nochmal auf DVD oder so anzusehn. Viele Szenen an sich sind nämlich schon sehr schön gemacht.


----------



## Freigeyst (11. September 2012)

Tja ... da gibt es ein bis zwei Sachen die mir auch nicht ganz klar sind bei dem Film (außer den schon erwähnten Sachen).



Spoiler



Wieso zeichnen die Außerirdischen eine Karte an die Höhlenwände mit den Koordinaten ihres Raumschiff mit den biologischen Waffen? Oder war es schon der weitreichende Plan die neu enstehende Rasse in eine Falle zu locken die Jahrtausende später noch besteht?





Spoiler



Wieso nehmen die Leute ihre Helme ab wo doch gesagt wird dass es unter -20° sind? Oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?





Spoiler



Wieso wollen die Außerirdischen die Menschheit vernichten wo sie diese doch selbst erschaffen haben? Und wiederum die Frage nach dem Langzeitplan?



Alles in allem fand ich den Film nicht schlecht. Aber er kommt bei weitem nicht an Alien heran. Dafür sind die Charaktere zu blass und austauschbar. Selbst Charlize Theron konnte nicht glänzen. 
Ist vielleicht auch schwierig wenn man ein so großer Sigourney Weaver Fan ist wie ich 

Und auf 3D hätte man getrost verzichten können.


----------

